# The Apprentice is back!!!!!



## ♥ cat ♥

Does anyone know when the apprentice starts again? xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article3577533.ece

/links 
Is this any help


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

ohh i love the apprentice ,i cant wait woo hoo


----------



## Damelottie

I just can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Bekie

DH and I will be watching, we love it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/features/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=7841413

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

We love it too


----------



## ♥ cat ♥

fab cant wait, seen the add on tv last night for it xx


----------



## beachgirl

There was an article about it in this weeks Grazia...looking forward to it again.


----------



## Frill

I love it! DH hates it, but he doesn't understand that half the fun is to shout at the telly when the contestants are talking such utter cr*p!   Bring it on!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Some one remind me when it starts please!
I always miss week one of these shows Somehow!

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby*

Its this Wednesday Dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank You will Set my Sky+


----------



## *Scooby*

Gonna get DH to record it, well set it up tonight no doubt I will forget


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Mr Sugar is back tonight at 9pm  

Martine xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive got Sky + to record the whole series!

I think we may have to a Poll from the start of the program
with a vote for a Winner and our favorite Apprentice

so watch this space!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

The only thing i dont like is it clashes with BB


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh dear  . . . . 

Is that the amercian BB ?


----------



## beachgirl

I'm taping it as football is on.


----------



## Damelottie

I'm excited too   

I heard some clips today and they sound fabulously hideous again  . One guy seemed just pure David Brent to me - can't wait


----------



## Catb33

Who thinks Raef is trying to be the new Katie? What a  

Sades - you probably would have done 10 times better than any of the peopl on there.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive not watched last nights yet! so will sort a poll out tommorow
and not read here again till I have done it OK ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie

Oh I just LOVED it    .

What a bunch of     

I quite fancied that team leader though - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dee Jay

Laughed out loud at your post Emma - I was sitting in the living room watching the Apprentice saying to DH "oohh I hope that Alex the team leader doesn't get fired" DH turned round and said is that cos you fancy him!!! OMG I didn't realise I was that transparent!! but he is yummy!!! altho not a patch on the truly gorgeous JC!!!! Wouldn't mind him cooking for me!!!
So pleased that Nicholas De Lacey Prat Face Brown has been fired!!!! He was so up himself, and as for Raef?!!!
OMG I''m hooked on it already!!
can't wait for next Wednesday already!!
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

. Me too - can't WAIT for next week


----------



## beachgirl

I'm going to watch it this afternoon.


----------



## *Scooby*

I am hoping to watch it tonight, can't wait      

I heard the clips on the Chris Moyles show and that woman sounds awful, her voice is really irritating


----------



## Siobhan1

Martine said:


> The only thing i dont like is it clashes with BB


Watch BB on plus 1 or watch it on Sunday afternoon


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Siobhan1 said:


> Martine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i dont like is it clashes with BB
> 
> 
> 
> Watch BB on plus 1 or watch it on Sunday afternoon
Click to expand...

I cant be doing that  i have to watch it on the night or else someone will tell me what happens 

Martine xx


----------



## Damelottie

Often me


----------



## **Tashja**

Hope Raef goes next what a numpty !!!

Also did ayone else see that woman who looked like Katie Hopkins - I thought she was back for another go -   

T xx


----------



## Tracylou

oh my god I totally love The apprentice 

I was so glad that Nicholas went last night   what a total plonker he was ! His real name is Nicholas Brown - he added the De Lacy bit - eh !  

hooked already !


----------



## *Scooby*

Tracy ~ I heard them discussing this on the radio this morning.  Am going to watch it tomorrow night      can't wait     

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I watched it!!!!

WOW Need to keep Alex in a few more weeks me thinks 

Anyone able to grab all the first names of the contestants so I can generate a poll for a Winner / Favorite

6 figure Bubbles or Credits as the prizes  . . . .


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Raef Bjayou
Jenny Celerier
Nicholas de Lacy-Brown
Sara Dhada
******* Ledgerwood
Jennifer Maguire
Lee McQueen
Lindi Mngaza
Kevin Shaw
Simon Smith
Michael Sophocles
Helene Speight
Ian Stringer
Shazia Wahab
Alex Wotherspoon
Claire Young


----------



## beachgirl

Wonder who will be out this week


----------



## Debs

I think the first week is always hard on the team leaders as everyone has a point to prove  

So im glad Alex didnt get fired - I like him and hope he stays a bit longer.

Raef - well  he will be the entertainment thats for sure - think he will be so annoying we will want him out but want to keep him in as well as he's sure to make a maggot of himself   

What is the task for next week?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Isn't it about setting up a laundry business?


----------



## Debs

Oh yes - i remember seeing the clip now  

Thanks beachgirl


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Martine your my Overnight Angel!      

So What are we going to Vote for  

Are we going to Vote Weekly to see who we want OUT

or an overall winner from the start 

Prize wise we can have a 6 figure Credit/bubble for the person who woks out the winner first 
(by posting a single guess on this thread without Modification  )

Would you like to meet in the chatroom on a Wednesday evening after the show or the Thursday if thats to late  
for an Apprentice Chat 

Answers on this thread please . . . .


----------



## Damelottie

I think go for a weekly guess AND an overall guess   

Haha - I like to have everything


----------



## *Scooby*

I think weekly and overall winner as well.

I couldn't do a chat on Wednesday as normally away with work but would be back on Thursday to have a "chat"

Still got the first one to watch ~ I need to find a spare hour this weekend  

x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Weekly votes I think please


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The only problem I forsee with a weekly guess is that Sir Alan "fires" that person
without a break in the show . . . .

so voting would have to be during the program!
in the early rounds at least


----------



## **Tashja**

Couldn't do a chat after on Wednesday because we jump channels and watch "your fired" where they interview the person that has been fired  

I think a vote for the overall winner - will be really hard at this stage because we really don't know what the candidates are like !!!

Thanks fr doing this Dizzi    

T xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi ~ I think its going to be easier to do an overall winner and maybe a runner up 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

How about we do nothing for the first 4 weeks - then start voting for a winner and runner up 

Tashja I switch over too! (although forgot about it week one)

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby*

Sounds good to me Dizzi    

Thank you  

x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its on Tonight at 9pm


----------



## beachgirl

Thank goodness for FF, nearly forgot about it, just starting taping.


----------



## Debs

Cant say i agreed with that result  

I think the team leader (Jenny) should have gone.  If she was my team leader I think we would come to blows as she just talks and talks and doesnt let any one else have a say.  

Raef did well - but he should have given some thought to the lads back at the ranch doing the laundry on their own    Naughty Raef  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I agree Jenny was evil and so childish! she should have gone

Didn't agree with the boys leaving the others to all the hard graft while they had coffee!! but I am sure they'll get their own back when they see it- the boys seem more cohesive this week

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Well that was a bit of an odd decision   . I've decided that he realised none of those 3 would win the show so just picked her to be a bit controversial for the TV show


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tommorow Night is a show from the previous series, worst decions clips and comments! 9pm 

Tonights show   you knew the girls were going to lose from the start! and Jenny should have gone - but I can see why she has been Fired   her lack of precence in the boardroom and allowing her organisation of the items to be handled by a team with out any organisation skills - the "product" was her task and Jenny found a way to use her only slip to her advantage  

I actually felt sorry for *******, being spoke to like that in a closed enviroment (the car) by Jenny was so wrong! 
and I think she held her compusure well.

Did anyone see the boys montage in the your Fired show I was  and Alex's superman PJ's   Priceless!

I really Liked Simon too this week the Boy sure did Bond well on this task under Raef leadership . . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Emma yep,
Also because she had more strenghs she would have left with some dignity and public support


----------



## *Scooby*

I have to agree Jenny should really have gone last night, I can't believe how rude she was   

xx


----------



## coxy

You will never guess who i saw last nite in Northampton Tesco's car park............................................

Nick from the Apprentice (Allan Sugars left hand man), we asked him if he was Nick from Apprentice and he said yes, he was looking around the car park, couldnt remember where he had left his car!.

Julia x


----------



## beachgirl

Watched it last night and was shocked that Jenny stayed.


----------



## Damelottie

COXY!!!! What was he doing here??


----------



## Dee Jay

omg so can't believe that Jenny didn't get fired, or that she didn't get a wack in the kisser!! what a bully, felt really sorry for the girl that went (can't remember her name) and poor ******* - she did well to hold it together. Was astounded that the girls thought £4k was acceptable for laundering 1,000 items!! what poor business sense.
I laughed out loud at Raef and the boys swanning round drinking cafe lattes whilst the others were grafting really hard, the ex Army guy seemed to have the job well under control. The sight of Alex in his Supeman PJ's made me giggle.
I wonder what Margaret Montford had done to her eye it was really blood shot. did anyone else notice?

Am loving this series of The Apprentice already, it almost (but not quite) makes up for the lack of Gene on a Thursday night in Ashes to Ashes, anyone else think that Philip Glenister is yummy or is it just me!!!!

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## coxy

Hi Emma
He was walking around the car park with a wooden coat hanger in his hand, dh asked why he was in Northampton and he said he was looking for his car (in the car park), he looked a bit harrassed, we werent even sure if it was him or not til we asked him.

How are things with you?

Julia xx


----------



## Catb33

Deborah - I'm with you on the Gene Genie! He was lovely in his period costume for Cranford as well  

The project manager should have gone on this task. Raef may have been a mare swanning around but his team knew what they were doing.

I still can't believe they;re the pick of teh applicants


----------



## icky

Can't believe Jennie didn't go either, she really is annoying!

I'm with you too on  Gene Genie!

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Julia!

WOW well done you for having the courage to say hi!

I noticed Margerts eye too, hmm strange 

Great series already I agreee with that statement too


----------



## Damelottie

WOOHOO!!!

I just went on ******** to create this groups and there it was................

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=10740097885

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Should have realised that there would be a group on there


----------



## Mummytoone

yey best tv tonight, Apprentice and Desperate Housewives


----------



## *Scooby*

This weeks Apprentice looks good    

Can't wait

xx


----------



## **Tashja**

What is tonights task 

Can't remember what the previews showed last week !!!! 

T xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Its to do with a cooking task


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Each team has to run a pub kitchen.  There was an article about it in one of the papers.  I think one team does italian food and the other indian.  Should be a disaster!


----------



## **Tashja**

Ahhhh thank you both.

Wonder if this will be eqivilent to 100 chickens for 100 pizzas  

T xx


----------



## *Scooby*

oh yes   

In Alan's words its a bl**dy disaster


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Ta Ra Ian  

Don't Kevin look like Matt Lucas with hair  

Martine xx


----------



## icky

My hubby spotted that! and yes he does  

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Yup - def that character 'the only gay in the village'. They kept him well hidden last week


----------



## DizziSquirrel

"style no substance" sums it up for me 

Roll on next week!


----------



## Mummytoone

EXACTLY what we said, Matt Lucas number 2!


----------



## *Scooby*

*Lulu* said:


> EXACTLY what we said, Matt Lucas number 2!


Our thoughts exactly


----------



## *Scooby*

Does ******* think she is auditioning for Joseph with all those colourful clothes 

xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Sades

******* is the one that crys I think and also wears the bright clothes    I think she will go and also the Jenny the manager from last week will be out soon.

Think Simon is great  

x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Guess who was in bed with Sir Alan in her dream last night  He was so mean and sacked me in the end lol

I'm so loving Simon! although he looks like he belongs on a building site lol.

Martine xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh Martine        

What did he sack you for 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Martine


----------



## Debs

Whats next weeks task?


----------



## beachgirl

Martine❁ said:


> Guess who was in bed with Sir Alan in her dream last night  He was so mean and sacked me in the end lol
> 
> I'm so loving Simon! although he looks like he belongs on a building site lol.
> 
> Martine xx


Martine- I'm worried about your dreams!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Just a reminder incase anyone has forgotten but its on tonight  

Can't wait 

Who do you want to go this week   I think either Jenny or ******* 

x x x


----------



## Stars*

Jenny has to go!!! I cant stand her!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Its just her attitude and she trys to come across that she is better than everyone else  

xx


----------



## **Tashja**

has anyone else been watching The Arpprentice - Martha Stewart on Sky.

Fan - bloody - tastic !!!!  It gets so nasty - they don't care who gets caught up in the fall out of the sacking !!!   

Can't wait for tonight - I agree Jenny has to go.

T xx


----------



## Stars*

I know, she is a Katie in the making!! Her comment about breast feeding was cringe worthy!! 

******* comes across as a bit thick !!

What is that Raef all about, think he needs to go a hairdresser!!

Lisa xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Yep that was a classic 

Tash ~ No have only seen adverts for it, but no doubt it will be a bit more harsh than the UK version  

xx


----------



## LizzyB

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

That was so wrong


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Simon You will be Missed  
​
Personally I think he should have waited a week to prove his abilities and kept pushing orders at the other team, and got the orders in, they could have all made a push at the end to produce the prints, Not Sure I actually liked this task TBH, or rather the editing of it . . . .

******* hmmmmm Strange Woman!

Helena hmmm shrewd Like Alex but silly as PM,

Claire Mouth all mighty! reminds me of a certain Iceland celeb 

Micheal - dont like to, toooo sly!

Not sure about the others from tonights show,

Next week its ICE CREAM yummy or poorly tummy!


----------



## beachgirl

Glad I won't be eating their ice cream next week if this weeks task was anything to go by.


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Claire Mouth all mighty! reminds me of a certain Iceland celeb


I couldn't agree more   

Simon should definately have stayed I can't believe how Claire speaks to people even Sir Alan was sick and tired of her, although I really wished and  that he had of got rid of her. Am really hoping she manages to screw up next weeks task 

******* ~ Is she good at anything 

x x x


----------



## Mish3434

Just watched it on sky plus    I cannot believe that she is still in it!! How rude and arrogant she is.  It was obviously mostly her fault they lost money and not Simon's, grr I sometimes wonder if Alan actually listens to his 2 advisers  

Clare to go next week, pllleeeaassee


----------



## *Scooby*

Yep I totally agree with you.

Jenny managed to keep her head down this week


----------



## **Tashja**

They must have really been picking on Simon for Margret to stand up for him in the board room.  She really put the other 2 in their places !!!!

T xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Claire was to be honest I felt really sorry for him, nothing like a team pulling together.

I am sure she is doing everything possible to make the teams separate


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I was liking clare until this week


----------



## beachgirl

Really think that she's a bully and should be fired next week.


----------



## Catb33

I know Simon said afterwards that he was a good no 2 but clearly didn't have the leadership skills, but had his team worked for him instead of undermining him and sabotaging him from the outset they could have blown the other team away. He ran that laundry and kept saying how great it was to work for Raef - but Raef got a few orders and swanned around with coffee whilst Simon did the organising.

Did anyone else think the Beckham team selling an A4 paper print out of a pic for £15.95 was ridiculous? I'm amazed anyone bought them. Helen should have found out who was good at technology rather than trying to get ******* out by putting her in a task she wasn't up to.


----------



## beachgirl

I must say although I find ******* a little shirkish I agree that Helene should have ascertained who would be able to use the processing package competently and appointed them.


----------



## Catb33

Looking forward to seeing if there is somethign ******* can do. Perhaps they'll have a silly hat task


----------



## beachgirl

Or maybe auditioning for Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat


----------



## hbrodie

hello!
can I join in? I have been reading your comments and laughing out loud...I agree with them all completely!

I thought Claire was being a real bully to Simon in this weeks' task, and that Helene was so wrong to have put ******* onto smething she repeatedly said she couldn't do - was a bit odd to do that I thought  

roll on next weeks' episode....can't wait!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think she wanted to expose ******* and hope that she would go.

I agree Claire is a bully and hope she goes next week
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Did anyone else think the Beckham team selling an A4 paper print out of a pic for £15.95 was ridiculous? I'm amazed anyone bought them. Helen should have found out who was good at technology rather than trying to get ******* out by putting her in a task she wasn't up to


YES  On plain paper too not photographic paper -

and Helena was mad to put ******* in charge of the pc stuff!
if things had of gone wrong for them Sir Alan would have fired her instead, I reckon 



> Looking forward to seeing if there is somethign ******* can do. Perhaps they'll have a silly hat task



[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Guest

Surely Helene can't act like that in normal employment?  She is such a bully and would be up on a disciplinary for bullying and harassment?  Granted ******* doesn't seem to be able to do much so far but deliberately putting her in charge of something she clearly isn't capable of shows poor team leadership and recognition of team strengths?


----------



## Dee Jay

Really disappointed that Simon has gone, he came across as a genuine, hard working guy, I felt really sorry for him when he said that he was going back to installing satelite dishes. Can't wait to see what ******* will be wearing next week, do you think she wears some of her outfits as a dare??!! I couldn't believe that she was put in charge of the technical computer side of things when she quite clearly said that she wasn't up to it and didn't have the skills.
Looking forward to the show next week, who's going to win then girls? my money is on Alex.
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Not sure about the winner yet, will reserve judgement until I've seen them in action a bit more.


----------



## Guest

Depend on how much Alex can wriggle out of stuff I suppose!  It's great entertainment and shows exactly how you shouldn't behave at work - I wouldn't want someone who was a total bully and backstabber as part of my team.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I think the right person was fired, in fact either of them should have gone for me - 
Lindy was getting on my nerves!
******* did well - lets see what else she can do 

And claire, hmmm I am still on the fence with her . . . 
Alex could be a winner, 
Micheal, getting on my nerves can I predict him out next 
No one else really stood out, not that my tired haggled brain can remember details for anyway
Night
x


----------



## Guest

Tough choice - I would have been happy to see the back of Jennifer too.  I don't think anyone should have stooped to personal insults though - I think ******* started it off by saying what Helene had said about Jennifer and then the catfight started. Did you see Helene's face at that time - daggers or what?!?!  Now was that because ******* said it, or because she had been shown up?


----------



## beachgirl

Glad that I'm not left in the house with *******, Helene and Jennifer, can you imagine the atmosphere, and how quiet it went at the table when she repeated the boardroom comments about her being a 'cold' person.


----------



## beachgirl

I wonder who'll go next week.


----------



## Mummytoone

We cringed most of the way through last night.

I think all of the girls are totally disgusting with exception of ******* who seems to be constantly bullied by the other back stabbing little cows who seem to not like as she is 'different' and seems to be the only 'nice' one in there.
Alex should join the girls with all his *****ing.

We quite like Raef (sp)

xx


----------



## hbrodie

poo poo poo! I missed it cos my friends popped round and the tv got turned off!!!


----------



## Guest

Don't worry, it's repeated in the week on BBC2 and on iPlayer.


----------



## hbrodie

yippee! I'll watch the replay then   thanks


----------



## *Scooby*

Sades ~ Me too, I was so convinced that Clare's team was going to lose and she was going to get fired  

I thought ******* did really well, I was impressed with her performance last night.

Totally shocked with Lindy going really thought it should have been Jennifer.

Not sure what I think about Helen as obviously ******* was told that and I think she is using ******* as a scapegoat but what an atmosphere is going to be left there.

xx


----------



## Catb33

I think Lindi went because of past performances as well as the other night - the hotline to see how the pants were doing   Glad she went as I found her really annoying but he could have fired Jennifer as well. 

No idea who is going to win, though I did like Helene apart from her bullying in the photo task. She did at least give ******* credit for doing a good job against all expectations. Katie from last years has a blog in the sun which I tried not to read as I can't stand her but it's a little funny. She's just putting on all the *****ing she did last year into these contestants. She seems to think Michael is really good !?!?!?!?! She does like the posh but slightly useless blokes though....


----------



## *Scooby*

Which one is Michael   Obviously not made an impression on me so far


----------



## Guest

The wimpy drip who was doing the 'singing' in the pub food task.  Small, dark hair.


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh I think I know who you mean


----------



## Catb33

He;s also the one that was working for a media company that Sir Alan uses when he applied to come on the series.......The Sun kicked up a bit of a stink though the company said there was no advantage.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Micheal gets on my wick! his voice drives me nuts I
want him out next - so far he seems to be the the invisable man in the boardroom!


----------



## *Scooby*

Now I definately know who you are talking about      

Yep couldn't agree more


----------



## hbrodie

do any of you know when it is repeated? I missed wednesday night's episode


----------



## **Tashja**

Some of those icecreams sounded yummy   

Cannot believe they got 2 pi$$heads from the local pub to taste the ice cream and tell them what they thought  

Speaking of advantages there is a similar problem in the USA Apprentice - they have 2 assistants like Sir Alan and it turns out one of the contestants was the best friend of one of the assistants daughters and dated his son   Funnily she seems to avoid getting sacked  

What is the challenge next week - I am so forgetful !!!

T xx


----------



## Guest

It's on tonight, BBC2 at 10.45pm but that's London and South East.  Check your local Radio Times or look online


----------



## hbrodie

thanks glitter


----------



## *Scooby*

You should be able to catch it on BBC I Player on the web  

x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank goodness for I Player - I came back from hollibobs and my Sky Plus had recorded NOTHING   .

Phew - managed to watch last weeks so only lost the first week. I missed that woman being all horrible and unpleasant


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh no Emma ~ what a pain  

Glad you saw last weeks although the week before was good even if it was just to see how awful Claire was


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its On soon


----------



## Dee Jay

IT'S ON RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NOOOOO


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am in Chat!


----------



## *Scooby*

Yes its on at 9pm  

Recording it this week as have been working


----------



## Dee Jay

YES Dizzi, I'n sitting watching it!!! Get outta chat pronto hun!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank goodness I have Sky plus!

Will catch it Later 
So Wont be reading this thread till tommorow 

Thanks everyone


----------



## maj79

Did anyone read in the Sunday Mirror about 2 girls getting fired from a task ( not this one) Any one know ( or guess ) who it is


----------



## Dee Jay

Sending a card to support Environmental issues Are they totally brainless they are so missing the point Sir Alan will wipe the floor with them,
what numpties!!!
rivetting as usual tho!!!

Dx


----------



## Dee Jay

Phew Dizzi that's a relief!!! don't read this thread till tomoz!!!!
Lol
Dx

They are pitching National Singles Day - to encourage people to send a card on 13th February - when everyone else is surrounded by Valentines Day cards!!! Don't they get it
Just watching Kevins pitch - OMG he is such a brainless idiot!!! didn't even listen to the question he was asked!!!

lol
Dx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sades Great Link - Dh and I just looked, but they got this week wrong 

Caught up - they sure are numptys!


----------



## hbrodie

the right chap got fired! Didn't like him, he had emotionless eyes


----------



## Guest

Phew, got to this point just as Kevin was being fired (watching the recording!)
Right person, complete idiot!  'I had my first house at 20, my second at 23 and a Porsche.  Well, with a job in banking, it's very easy to get low cost loans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie

glitter said:


> Phew, got to this point just as Kevin was being fired (watching the recording!)
> Right person, complete idiot! 'I had my first house at 20, my second at 23 and a Porsche. Well, with a job in banking, it's very easy to get low cost loans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  . How on earth is he a bank manager??

Helen!! Look at your ticker   WOAH!!


----------



## hbrodie

OMG! just realised less than 100 days! thanks emmalottie!        
how are you?? xxxxxx

yes, kevin is a class A ****


----------



## Mish3434

I think the right person went this week even though I dislike Clare, Kevin seems a numpty and I doubt that AS would hire him.

Shelley xx


----------



## weeza82

Kevin totally deserved to go. I couldn't take him seriously, all I could think was "only gay in the village", which has been done to death, but still   

What possessed them? Either team, to go with those ideas. If someone sent me an environment card, i would have thought wtf? They marketed the singles card wrong, totally wrong. 

Claire is a shrewd one alright, she knew when Kevin had offered to let someone else do the pitch it was because he wasn't confident enough and that he had effectively dug his own grave. Clever girl. 

I felt sorry for Sara. What was with the ganging up? Why did the other team members (Lee, I mean you!!) feel the need for a character assassination back in the house? Yay Rafe, the only gentleman of the lot. 

I love Alex. I think he is as backstabbing and manipulative as the rest, but so cute. I loved how he tried not to smile or laugh when Kevin was going on about Clintons in the car after the first pitch. 

Jenny really is the one who got away. The environment cards, the "i don't buy as many cards as I used to " in a pitch to a card retailing giant?   She suckered Kevin in well and truly and he paid the price. Why he didn't take her into the boardroom, I will never know  

But the stars of the show are Nick and Margaret. They crack me up with their oneliners and facial expressions. Margaret's face when Michael roared and shouted when his team won was PRICELESS!!!

Love this show so much. It makes me very happy


----------



## hbrodie

yes, margarets' face was a picture!


----------



## Guest

Oh yes, Margaret's face.  I missed some of that bit so will have to watch it again.  Did anyone else think that Sir Alan was thinking why he couldn't fire Michael for that in the boardroom  
I've also never seen such a cat fight back in the house before!


----------



## hbrodie

I missed the cat fight bit, I heard it as I was unloading the washing machine (the times I chose to do these things!   )


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Definately worth watching on BBCiplayer!  You can fast forward to the end!

I read an internet forum where they are trying to work out what is going to happen in advance, using pictures taken by people during the tasks (last October ish)  Some of the theories they come up with are very funny.

I have been looking at some of the websites of the candidates, it's clear that some of them are only here to get famous, not get a job.

I thought Claire was bossy and up her own bum, I wonder if she will still be so full of her own self importance when someone shows her the pictures of her as an 18-30's rep with her baps out?

I can't get my head around some of the candidates this year, I can't believe that they have really been chosen as serious candidates for the job, or just as good tv characters.

Jane
xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Aha well my forum has been picking apart the Digital Spy thread and working out why it's wrong!  

I won't post the link, (for those of a weak disposition like Sades)  but you can pm me for it.


----------



## Guest

I've just been reading the Apprentice's website.  Jenny 'did a stint in social work' - could you imagine anybody less suited to this, based on her actions in The Apprentice?  Hitler perhaps? close run thing!


----------



## *Scooby*

Just watched last nights programme ~ definately right to get rid of Kevin ~ I agree that he reminds me of the "only gay in the village" too      

And yep Margarets face was a picture    

I don't see why they turned on Sara though, she did everything that was asked of her  

xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

superstar84 said:


> Apparently now he's happy to be a double for Dafydd.
> 
> Sades
> xx


----------



## Dee Jay

still can't work out who is going to win - what do you think girls? I just don't have any favourites this year, apart of course from the yummy Alex - but that's just for his looks  
lol
Dxxx


----------



## *Scooby*

I can tell you who I don't want to win:

Claire
Sara
Michael
*******
Helene

x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Just watched last nights episode so can read these posts now....


----------



## *Scooby*

Karen ~ I had been avoiding them for the last 24 hours too


----------



## beachgirl

I'd done well avoiding them then I turned o radio 2 and they were interviewing kevin....argggghhhh


----------



## *Scooby*

They started talking about them on the news this morning so promptly turned the TV off poor DH looked a bit confused


----------



## beachgirl

It's so annoying as it's on late at night so not everyone will get the chance then and there to watch...


----------



## Guest

True, I've been avoiding virgin radio and bbc breakfast on thursday mornings until I can get time to watch the recordings.  I've quite got into 'You're Fired' this time though.  Nick was funny on it this week and I'd love to see Margaret on.


----------



## beachgirl

I've never seen the ' you're fired'

I thought that Sara was unfairly picked on back at the house though, totally uncalled for.


----------



## *Scooby*

Karen ~ I totally agree, she did what was asked of her unlike ******* who just says I can't do that   

Didn't watch your fired this week as missed the actual programme but its normally quite good fun


----------



## weeza82

You're fired is brilliant, they point these funny wee things out about the program that you probably hadn't noticed, like this week..... Jenny was talking about having convinced Kevin to get rid of his Porsche and get a bike for the sake of the environment and she was excited and said "Oooh who knows what else will happen!!" or something like that and she went off into a bit of a daydream then. Adrian Chiles said "Look, she even bores herself"    (It was much funnier than how I have just told it, trust me   )

Nick was very good on You're Fired and I can't wait to see Margaret on it.   They are sheer genius!!!

I really didn't enjoy the character assassination of Sara at all. Yes, she should speak up for herself a bit more, but realistically, it must be soooo hard with all the other "Vocal" characters. She was right when she said "I come up with an idea but everyone dismisses it and forgets it and thinks I've done nothing" that was demonstrated so well on Wed night. Jenny just seems to have a real issue with ******* and Sara, just because they take a softer (and probably no less successful) approach than her. Earlier in the series, we saw Jenny being utterly condescending to ******* and now we see her doing it again. She must be a nightmare to work with (unless it's all for the cameras), never mind being a SW  

Who do I think should win? Actually none of them stand out for me. My heart though says Rafe and Alex, (I love them both so much) but I really don't know. 

I can't wait to see more of Helene and Jennifer (the irish one) , in control, not twisting with the other contestants. Let's see what they are made of!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

I really couldn't see Kevin giving up his Porsche in reality, could you   Imagine him on a pushbike      

Adrian is funny so sorry I missed it now


----------



## weeza82

I think that Kevin thinks it's a big, cool, deal to have a Porsche and go on about it "look at meeeee" ......... it's very telling     If I wanted a good car. to treat myself, I wouldn't be buying a Porsche or any of the supercars, I would have an Audi RS4 or RS8, something that doesn't scream w***** when you drive it    

Adrian Chiles is soooo funny, I love AC, he rocks"!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Oh well at least Kevin can go back to being a Bank Manager and taking care of peoples' cash


----------



## weeza82

And getting cheap loans for all his houses and cars.


----------



## Guest

Kevin - small man syndrome?
Weeza - like your thinking on the Audis.  My uncle has (or had) a very nice RS4, one of the few to come into the UK at the time.  He's probably changed it for the RS8 by now!


----------



## Catb33

I had really hoped that Sir Alan would fire two this week but apparently it's next week he'll do that. 

Right man went though I think he could have saved his neck if he'd taken Jenny in there with him. 

I don't like him myself but from what I've read, everyone on the show says how nice Raef is so wonder if he's the one who'll win in the end.......

Cathie 

PS BBC  Breakfast don't say who's fired till they bring them on after 9 so if you watch till 9 on a Thurs you're safe from knowing the result.


----------



## Damelottie

I think Raef seems like a nice bloke


----------



## Guest

At least he had enough manners to speak up for Sara.  The rest of them were like hyenas.


----------



## Catb33

Definitely more of a gentleman than the rest - I just don't like him for his attitude on the first task where he tried to make out there was some sort of class division, and the second when he was swanning around with a latte when the others were working so hard,


----------



## *Scooby*

Emmalottie said:


> I think Raef seems like a nice bloke


I agree Emma 

x x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Scooby  

Ahh - it was so so lovely to finally meet. 

Glad you got home safe and sound

xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Emma

It was so nice to finally put a face to the name was lovely to meet you too   

Hope Lottie was pleased to see you.

Take care

x x x x


----------



## *Scooby*

*Don't forget 9pm tonight  *  ​


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Am tired but trying to stay awake and watch it this week.  Seem to spend Thursdays avoiding all apprentice related conversations so i don't hear the result!  Determined to watch it at the same time as everyone else this week!

Tracy xxx


----------



## beachgirl

We're hoping to watch it tonight as it was spoilt last week by Radio2 for me.


----------



## beachgirl

I hope they get the sack and bawled out in the boardroom the sh***


----------



## beachgirl

Think that M should have gone as well for cheating


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What a fab show tonight was - anyone watching the "your fired"

Brilliant shame he diddnt fire all 3 of them!

Next weeks looks good - raef & Lee approach women somewhat differntly 

 &


----------



## Damelottie

I just so want that awful loud girl to go - I just hate people like that.

Phew - thank goodness Jen went


----------



## Guest

Shame he didn't fire the whole team!  So glad the two witches went though and I thought Vanessa Feltz was hilarious on You're Fired!


----------



## *Scooby*

Vanessa Feltz was fabulous wasn't she   Someone needed to put Jennie in her place and she did it perfectly.  Really glad Aunt Sally went too, didn't like her and her style of management was classic      

Michael had a lucky escape but then he didn't really have much to do with the tennis rackets  

I so want Claire to go, she is just pure  and always undermines the Project Manager     

Dizzi ~ Next week's should be interesting      

xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

what a fab episode! the chicken meat made me chuckle! they must have know the chap selling it to them wasn't officially praying on the meat and would do anything to sell it to them!  

glad the 2 nsty ones went.

******* makes me chuckle, she wears such lovely bright clothes and has lovely things in her hair- so girly (like me) when the others are all so straight-laced and office like.....she is a breath of fresh air, I like her


----------



## HH30

Hi
Hope you don't mind me joining in - I am addicted to watching the apprentice. Sir Alan does seem to have a soft spot for Claire, whatever she does she gets away with......
Am glad ******* did well because she doesn't seem to be the evil persont hat some of them are.

Hannah


----------



## weeza82

Great show last night.

SOOOO glad the 2 Jennies are gone. What was the redhead Jenny like "please SirAlan, it's my birthday today and I'm 36  " Is she still in primary school? What did she think he would do? Get Nick and Margaret to lead a chorus of Happy BirthdayWTF? The woman can lie though, no doubt about it. AC on You're Fired pulled her on it!!!!

Irish Jenny looked so much better with the softened make up on You're Fired. I never warmed to her, I won't miss her, she is just blah.

Michael looks to be on very shaky ground. He looked like he was going to throw up a few times in the boardroom  What was "I'm a good Jewish boy" all about? Trying to impress the Suge? Well, that backfired. But then he crossed himself going into the boardroom.....

Claire is a devious one alright. She thinks she knows best in everything and interferes, but is quick to turn it all around when they lose. Why is she still there? SirAlan seems to quite like her, hmm.....

I thought ******* and Sara were great this week, especially *******, a vision in purple, floating round Marrakech 

Rafe really doesn't seem to like Lee that much, they are very different. Rafe is so refined and Lee is all shouty with his sales cliches 

I love Alex (and Rafe) and am glad Alex is still there, but he needs to grow a pair 

Finally, the stars if the show, Nick and Margaret. Brilliant. Too genius for words. Her damning verdict on Edinburgh was hilarious "Edinburgh isn't what it used to be" .

Margaret Mountford ROCKS!!!


----------



## Catb33

Margaret and Nick are fab. 

Definitely the right two to go though Claire was bleeping lucky Sir Alan let her get away with it. I suspect she's kept in there for ratings and she'll be fired at the last hurdle. I hope so anyway as she's dreadful. 

Michael - what a prat. I'm a good half jewish boy but knows nothing about kosher, and then tried to cross himself (even got that wrong) on the way back in. 

The wedding fair should be a hoot next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Kamac80

OMG just seen this thread!

This is the first series of the apprentice i have seen and im loving it!

Im glad the 2 jenny's went last nite.

Really want Claire to go as she is annoying!

Kate xx


----------



## hbrodie

hi kate!  

I can't wait for next weeks' one with the wedding fair!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Welcome to the thread Hannah - all are welcome to join in theres no rules so to speak 

I am going to disagree with many when I say I like claire, Not to win, but for her common sense! she definatly has bad habits and an slight attitude problem, which is why she wont win IMO, but she seems to have more balls than some of the boys namley M!!!!

Margaert & Nick however "ROCK"


----------



## LizzyB

Haven't posted on here for ages....been watching though 

So glad Jenny went....what a mare. In fact both of them were awful and Michael, Claire and Alex were no better..

Alex winds me up.....he's complaining all the time!! Doesn't do it for me i'm afraid 

Michael should have gone too last night. It was so funny when he couldn't decide if he was a good Jewish boy or not and Sir Alan suggested pulling down his trousers 

Loving Nick and Margaret 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest

When's Margaret going to be on 'You're Fired' ? Nick was brilliant


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi ~ I can see your point regarding Claire I just wish she would keep her mouth shut and let others talk for a change 

xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Dizzi - I really couldn't understand Claire in the markets, the things she was saying when 'in character' would actually be detrimental to getting a good price.  A moaning girlfriend who says "I'm tired, my feet are hurting, I just want to buy this here", is much more likely to make the seller think he's got the sale and doesn't have to drop the price anymore.

Jane
x


----------



## Damelottie

Apprently Raef says this

"Women who are size '16-32' are size '16-32' for a reason. They love cake."

in an upcoming epsiode.   

Oh I hope he does. I know some people might find it offensive but I laughed until I cried      

He's just hilarious


----------



## Guest

Wonder if this is in the wedding fair one since they'll presumably be trying to sell wedding stuff?


----------



## *Scooby*

Emmalottie said:


> Apprently Raef says this
> 
> "Women who are size '16-32' are size '16-32' for a reason. They love cake."
> 
> in an upcoming epsiode.


    OMG how can he say that


----------



## DizziSquirrel

And Lees says " I tell women they are a size smaller than they really are" 
yes its the wedding one 


Dizzi Squirrel said:


> What a fab show tonight was - anyone watching the "your fired"
> 
> Brilliant shame he diddnt fire all 3 of them!
> 
> Next weeks looks good - raef & Lee approach women somewhat differntly
> 
> &


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The "your fired" show on straight after the aprentice but on BBC 2


----------



## Miranda7

Anyone want to join?

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=15903886535

It's the ******* Ledgerwood to win the Apprentice group!

I've joined...
/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi ~ There was me thinking you were a font of all knowledge    I fell asleep for the second half of that so that's my excuse 

xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm watching it again right now


----------



## Guest

Sades - iPlayer is your friend here! I'm usually asleep around 10-10:15pm too!!


----------



## Damelottie

It was even worse 2nd time round


----------



## *Scooby*

Might have to watch the second half that I missed then


----------



## LizzyB

Why won't he fire Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33

I thought he was a definite gonner this week. Sara was bad but no worse than Michael - she's just wishy washy.


----------



## LizzyB

Anyone watching 'You're Fired'

Margaret's face when Lee was talking about selling thongs to ladies 

xxx


----------



## Bekie

LizzyB said:


> Anyone watching 'You're Fired'
> 
> Margaret's face when Lee was talking about selling thongs to ladies
> 
> xxx


 i was in hysterics at that


----------



## Debs

I wish he had fired both michael and sara    How annoying are they!!!  Cant stick Lee either    

Suprised that alex has been on the loosing team 6 times     aww i still like him and want him to stay longer.


----------



## Wraakgodin

LizzyB said:


> Why won't he fire Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLEASE!! Get rid of him! He is annoying the h*ll out of me!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

LizzyB said:


> Why won't he fire Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My point exactly, talk about the one that got away!

I like Lee  
I was shocked about alex being on the loosing team 6 times, hes not really saying much either just looking "cute" I think he needs to be carefull, this far into the competion he cant play safe . . . .

Great show tonight, loved reaf dressed up and margrets smile, and Nicks shock when Sir Alan kept micheal - Priceless


----------



## hbrodie

Michael has to go nxt week surely! I thought he'd go this week for sure. I can't believe how forceful he was with those poor people over the cake, and that poor lady near the end of the day with his practically yelling at her 'at the end of the day it's your bloody wedding'   I was gobsmacked! Of course she has to check with her fiance, it is his day too - and cakes are pricey, he has to like it too.


----------



## Kamac80

I want to know how Michael hasnt gone either! Like they said on the show hes a telephone salesman so he is pushy and doesnt seem to be able to adapt that. Im wasnt kean on sara but was sure Michael was going.

I want Alex to stay too even if he has been on the losing team so many times!

I had gone off Claire but shes growing on me again.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

Okay, I can read this now I've managed to watch it, in between scream breaks   Next up 'You're Fired'!!

I never went to any wedding shows as I had already a fair idea of what I wanted for ours.  No way would I have spent £500 + on a cake without consulting DH if he wasn't there himself.  We didn't have camera mobiles 9 years ago when we were planning ours so he wouldn't have been able to see them either.  Anyway, my mum made ours and then got it professionally iced and it tasted better than any bought ones - she did so many trial runs with doing such large tiers that my dad was sorry in the end as he was getting quite used to copious amounts of brandy soaked fruit cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How on earth did Michael not go again? I really thought 2 were going to go and then Sir Alan seemed to change his mind last minute!  I'm also not surprised the expensive dresses didn't go until late on - if I were spending that amount, I'd have wanted a blooming good look around first as I don't spend that kind of money lightly!


----------



## Siobhan1

Michael!  

I wonder how those poor women felt watching last night's programme & him calling them Dum Dums!  

I hope his team loses next week! It's time for him to go!


----------



## Kamac80

Glitter i agree - i would not pay that amount for a wedding cake! Ours was from M and S in the end as it was the one thing we forgot till the day before the wedding so my mum had to rush out and buy one!

Also, is it me but who is Ian Stewart - i swear i have never heard of him! And i wouldnt pay that amount for a dress!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kamac80 said:


> Also, is it me but who is Ian Stewart - i swear i have never heard of him! And i wouldnt pay that amount for a dress!
> 
> Kate xx


http://www.ianstuart-bride.com/
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 

I'd Never heard of him either Kate 
OMG Ive just looked up his locations and hes in the town I work in!!!!


----------



## Guest

I 'borrowed' an Amanda Wakeley design as the shapes were generally what I wanted and then customised it!


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks dizzi - i had a look and there is a store in my town!!

Kate xx


----------



## weeza82

How infuriating    I cannot for the life of me understand how Michael is still there!!! He has noo redeeming features and was absolutely appalling in this task. How do you do a hard sell on a wedding cake? How can you not read peoples terrified reactions? As for calling them Dum-Dums?    I was quite offended by that. How dare he judge them because they wouldn't buy what he was forcing on them? But more importantly, what grown man says Dum-Dums?     I will never get over that. 

Should Sara have gone, probably, but no less than Michael. What was Helene thinking deciding on those dresses?   Nuff said. 

Claire was very good this week, starting to warm to her. I liked ******* and Lee as well,  but his constant "C'MON" is wearying. I think Alex has performed well so far, but how is he on the losing team 6 times? He needs to grow a pair. Rafe was unusually quiet this week   although   in the bear outfit. 

Margaret had a fantastic expression in the boardroom when talking about Lee selling knickers. Nick was so shocked at Micheal's reprieve!!!

For what it's worth, my sis got marriedin Dec past and I know the Ian Stewart style dresses are very in, so good choice there. Between her wedding and mine, I have been to enought wedding fares to know nobody wants a hard sell. They want to browse and get the freebies   . Actually, I got my sis a black bikini with her married name spelt out in diamonte across her **** for her honeymoon and she loved it   

Comment of the whole evening thought was Jayne Moore on You're Fired "Michael is the kind of man who calls out his own name during sex"    Priceless.


----------



## *Scooby*

Phew have just managed to avoid all Apprentice type conversations today        its so hard    

I think Michael was the one that got away and his voice is really starting to drone on and on and on and do my head in  

Don't like Helene and don't think she managed very well  

Sara was unlucky to go I think she was no more to blame than Michael  

I too want to join the Lee fanclub think he is really cute      

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

weeza82 said:


> But more importantly, what grown man says Dum-Dums?    I will never get over that.
> 
> Comment of the whole evening thought was Jayne Moore on You're Fired "Michael is the kind of man who calls out his own name during sex"   Priceless.


Dum dums is dreadful i would have fired him for that comment alone! 

I was crying with laughter when she said that! you can just here him! "I'm micheal Yes, I'm micheal Yes"


----------



## Guest

Michael is a tyical Short Man Syndrome sufferer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby*




----------



## LizzyB

Oh FFS


----------



## Damelottie

Nooooooooooooooooooo  

He was just hilarious


----------



## Damelottie

I'm gutted too.

At least he was blooming funny. I was crying with laughter tonight


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Nooooooooooo i cant believe he is gone


----------



## DizziSquirrel

LizzyB said:


> Oh FFS


sums it up!

The slimeball is still in - I read early rumors about nepitism for Michael - prehaps its true 

Although raef is a bit of an airhead - he really diddnt deserve to go -
Micheal has had more chances than you can shake a stick at!

I was pleased Lees Team won - oops I mean Alex's 

Next week looks like the teams stay the same and Its showing like ******* may be fired - I can only  Not before Micheal


----------



## Kamac80

I was actually so shocked and gob smacked that Raith went - really thought it was going to be Michael. How many chances can that boy have?!

All the way through the programme i was sure that Alex's team was going to lose - how wrong was i!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

I thought that Rafe's team would lose due to poor product placement in the ad.  The other box was garish but you couldn;t miss it!
Can't believe little slimeball is still in


----------



## *Scooby*

I can't believe he went either    Michael was certainly going to go surely   Obviously not  

Their advert was just cringe worthy but I guess it did get the message across  

Roll on next week and   let it be Michael his voice is really grating on me


----------



## weeza82

AAARRRHHHHH, I missed it last night (delivering a wedding pressie) Is it true? Did Rafe get fired? What happened? I can't believe it


----------



## *Scooby*

You can watch last nights episode on BBC i Player


----------



## *Scooby*

*Don't forget

The Apprentice is on tonight and not tomorrow night, same time.

"With just six candidates remaining, the pressure is on. Sir Alan gives the teams a choice of supercars and challenges them to rent them out to members of the public"*​


----------



## foxylady73

Thanks for the tip Scooby, would have been absolutely gutted if I had missed it tonight, had my Wednesday night planned around it as usual!  

Foxy x


----------



## *Scooby*

foxylady73 said:


> Thanks for the tip Scooby, would have been absolutely gutted if I had missed it tonight, had my Wednesday night planned around it as usual!
> 
> Foxy x


If you had of missed it you could have watched it on BBC i player


----------



## *Scooby*

feehilyfan said:


> emailed DH so he can set the digibox to record it


DH has set it at our end as he is going away  Glad we have got our priorities straight


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I don't know how I coped before Sky+ and Series Link!


----------



## foxylady73

Me neither - means whenever DH is out or otherwise occupied I can curl up on the sofa and have a catch up - bliss  

Can't enjoy my programmes when he is there, he just keeps asking why I watch this rubbish then puts the football on!!  Men eh?!?

Foxy x


----------



## *Scooby*

DH really likes The Apprentice so we normally watch it together      Although he does say that about some of the programmes I watch      

xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

LOL My DH was upset to find out that as American Idol finished, Britains Got Talent started!


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh dear


----------



## **Tashja**

Thanks Scooby 

I would have missed this otherwise - just trying to juggle The Apprentice, Britains Got Talent and The Deadliest Catch.  Gawd knows what I am going to do when BB starts in June 

T xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have just read a review of tonights show and it looks really good!!!  

They are renting out cars, ******* ends in tears when she tries to hire out a Zonda, which is actually a Aston Martin.  

In one cringe-worthy scene, Michael chases a man down the street in a desperate attempt to clinch a deal.  

They better get rid of Michael this week!!!!

Sue


----------



## *Scooby*

I agree Michael has to go this week ~ pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Can just imagine him running down the road desperate for a deal


----------



## beachgirl

So glad we realised it's on tonight and not tomorrow, I'd have been gutted if I missed it


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Scooby* said:


> I agree Michael has to go this week ~ pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Can just imagine him running down the road desperate for a deal


It is worth watching just for that Scooby!

Sue


----------



## foxylady73

Ha ha - surely he has to go this week?!?  Got my glass of wine and choccies lined up for 9pm....


----------



## Wraakgodin

foxylady73 said:


> Got my glass of wine and choccies lined up for 9pm....


Hope you are going to share with the rest of us!

Sue


----------



## *Scooby*

Wraakgodin said:


> foxylady73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my glass of wine and choccies lined up for 9pm....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are going to share with the rest of us!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I'll have some chocs if you have any going spare


----------



## beachgirl

Scooby- I've got a drawer full and an easter egg still if you want some.


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh yes please


----------



## foxylady73

Chocs going spare??  Not in my house I'm afraid


----------



## beachgirl

I can't seem to get rid of mine.


----------



## *Scooby*

Karen ~ It will come back and you will be able to eat it


----------



## Wraakgodin

Why does that bloke irritate me so much?!  I had to laugh at him standing alone in that deserted side street!

Sue


----------



## beachgirl

Think that Lee has made a mistake with the sales split.


----------



## *Scooby*

Wraakgodin said:


> Why does that bloke irritate me so much?! I had to laugh at him standing alone in that deserted side street!
> 
> Sue


It was funny


----------



## *Scooby*

OMG he just said they are not wealthy enough


----------



## *Scooby*

No that poor bloke being stalked by Michael


----------



## *Scooby*

Oops he didn't like *******


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Scooby* said:


> OMG he just said they are not wealthy enough


That is what really annoys me about him. People aren't interested in whatever he is selling because he is a bad salesman and he is making nasty comments about them behind their back as an excuse to cover his inadequacies.

They have just announced that he is in the boardroom, it is going to be interesting! I will be really surprised if he stays.

He has just called one of the other contestants "insignificant" - he should look in the mirror!

Sue


----------



## *Scooby*

Its looking like Helene


----------



## Damelottie

He's going to get through!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is looking like all 3 will go!!!  

Sue


----------



## Damelottie

I can't believe it. He must love him


----------



## *Scooby*

I thought Claire looked a bit smug    

Its looking like he might stay


----------



## **Tashja**

FFS sack Michael !!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Yeah he has gone


----------



## Wraakgodin

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

*doing happy dance*

Swap channels now ladies, lets see what the great man has to say!

Sue


----------



## *Scooby*

Will be interesting to watch him on Your Fired


----------



## **Tashja**

Thank gawd for that - he should have gone weeks ago


----------



## *Scooby*

superstar84 said:


> I forgot I paused it
> 
> I was wondering how you guys saw that before me... god I'm thick!
> 
> Sades
> xx


   

Oh interviews next week


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Woooo Hoooooo he is gone at last


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can't believe that we are at that stage already Scooby - it has all gone so quickly!

Sue


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
thought I would pop on here - I am bit late as taped it - THANK GOD for that - I couldn't believe he seemed close to staying again - he is useless? What Sir Alan saw in him I have no idea - mind you Helene isn't much better. 
Watching You're Fired now
Keeping mind of 2ww anyway! and providing some  
Tiny


----------



## *Scooby*

It really has gone quickly ~ I don't know what I am going to do when it finishes  

xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

*Scooby* said:


> I don't know what I am going to do when it finishes
> 
> xxx


Start on Big Brother 2008  

T xx


----------



## hbrodie

yay! michael's gone!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

**Tashja** said:


> *Scooby* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do when it finishes
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Start on Big Brother 2008
> 
> T xx
Click to expand...

Yeah good point


----------



## foxylady73

Wooo hooo, he's finally gone, what a little  

So happy but the end is too close now, don't want it to finish.  Have made a pact with myself that there will be no BB on in here this year and I intent to stick to it!


----------



## Catb33

Thank heavens he's finally gone. Dh got a bit hacked off with me for the last ten mins as I just kept saying - please sack him! 

I'm going off Lee and Alex though. I get that they don't like ******* but they're definitely ganging up against her.


----------



## foxylady73

Yeah they did, found it really misogynistic.


----------



## foxylady73

Sades, completely take your point and see where you are coming from, she wasn't holding her own but the way Lee and Alex were treating her really riled me.  Why do us chicks always have to be fighting our corner just because we might not be so aggressive.  I work in Stockbroking and have to do it every day so am maybe a bit prejudiced but it does irk me  

Would love Claire to win and I think she has got a good chance.  Not so sure about Alex, think he is playing a good game but think he is a bit of a one trick pony and he just knows when to be visible and when not to be.

I miss Raef too


----------



## Sue MJ

how frustrating was the boardroom tonight!  I agree helene is hopeless too, but for goodness sake, before Michaels team even lost, I'd already decided that he had to be fired should his team lose - just look where he parked his cars and then chasing that guy following him to a meeting just for a sale... that he still didn't get!

So what he's YOUNG.....AHHHHH - Does sir Alan not realise how stupid he kept sounding just saying that over and over about him!  Sir Alan has gone down in my estimations this series.


----------



## Damelottie

I bet they're struggling for interesting clips now  . Hence the long drawn out boardroom stuff. All the characters have gone


----------



## DizziSquirrel

YES, Finaly *Michael* is FIRED
  

Ok comments from tonight,

Claire still good- Still likeable and in with a chance at this stage.

Helene - a sniper, as said on your fired, diddnt deserve to go before Micheal, needs a last chance to prove herself which shes now got . . . 

Alex  - Manipulative, sneaky and clever, not sure I want him to win.

*******, Naughty Naughty Naughty! its week 10, 
I would have expected her to have been able to to do better, especially On her own as in effect she was her own boss . . . .
if she'd have put her energy and brain to use on this task, it would have made her look so much better, instead she tried to be the victim, and I agree with lee, he should not need to hold her hand this far into the competition, he need to sell his high risk car - and he needed Alex to work with him doing so. 
she was like a woodpecker, ( loved that analogy) men cant cope when a woman behaves like that so they were going to act as they did, but she should have been a cany woman and pre emptied their actions and just gone one better!

Lee - currently my favourite to win, ( can you tell) hes supportive and firm, enthusiastic and smart, hes set himself the goal of winning and has not lied nor cheated nor whinned to get this far, admitidly hes made a few loud and silly blunders, but all in all I think hes doing really well.

Phew I am not obsessed honest  Roll on next weeks Interveiws should make interesting veiwing, I am just so chuffed that Micheal is finally History!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I want Lee to win!! and not bad eye candy either!!

Glad Michael went he had more than his nine lives!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just reading the online Sun this morning and I was reading that Michael was a male escort at university!!  Apparently he did it because he spent all his student cash on gambling. 

Now you try to get that image out of your heads!

Sue


----------



## beachgirl

Glad Michael went but also think that Helene should have gone too, can't wait to see next weeks.


----------



## Guest

Wraakgodin said:


> Just reading the online Sun this morning and I was reading that Michael was a male escort at university!! Apparently he did it because he spent all his student cash on gambling.
> 
> Now you try to get that image out of your heads!
> 
> Sue


So maybe he does chant his name during sex then - there'll be a few people who could back this up surely  
I've just watched the recording now and yippeeeeeeeeeee, the smug little eedjit has gone thankfully. For such a 'top salesman' how could he fail to find a target rich environment?!?! Then he pulls the 'I'm only a baby' card grrrrrrr. I just don't know how he survived for so long!!
I can see why Lee changed his mind about the split on the selling however if they were both so hot, why didn't one take the Zonda and one take the AM - they didn't need both just on one car surely? ******* needs to rein it in a little. Yes, it was her raffle idea but there was no point arguing over a lost cause, it just wasted time and unfortunately turned Lee and Alex against her. I can understand the tears of frustration as I admit I can get like this myself. I would have thought 'I'll show them!!!' and really gone for it. 
Now waiting for You're Fired to be available on iPlayer. Smug sod on bbc breakfast any minute


----------



## weeza82

Missed it again!!! I was away and got into the house to see the closing credits of You're Fired     I will see it eventually though. 

I am sooo happy Michael has gone. How young was he anyway? Does anyone actually believe the ages on the Apprentice? I find it really hard to believe that Alex (rawr!) is 24 and Raef was only 27. 

Dizzi, I liked and very much agreed with your breakdown of all the contestants. While Alex is a fine bit of eye candy, he certainly is sneaky and as someone else said, knows when to make himself available.  I like Lee and as the series goes on, I think he definitely could win it. He has a hard working, honest wysiwyg attitude, that I think Suralan likes. He hasn't made any big clangers yet and works hard at all the tasks. His only low point was when he ripped into Sara a few weeks ago for not pulling her weight, but he was on the other team!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Lee to win for me      

******* or Helene to go next week as I really can't see what they can offer Sir Alan  

x x x


----------



## Guest

So So glad Michael has gone

what was that all about parking the ferrari next to old fruit and veg crates and did you see that fast food van next to it too, hardly in keeping with the swanky image

i was laughing so much at him chasing that man!!


i have to confess i am addicted to this programme, can't wait for next week!!


----------



## Mish3434

Very happy the slime ball has gone at last    

Don't 3 people go next week just leaving the 2 finalists   

I want to see Lee and Clare in the final


Shelley x


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Isn't there normally less than five go to interview?  Does this mean there may be more than two in the final?


----------



## liveinhope

i read somewhere that there would be 4 in the final - my guess would be claire, lee, and alex but not sure of 4th.

Just so glad Michael has gone, finally


----------



## *Scooby*

Hmm not sure how many normally get interviewed but I really do think that both Helene and ******* should go before the final.

Sir Alan picked on both of them last night so I think they will be next to go just not sure in what order.

x x x


----------



## foxylady73

There has been a lot of speculation in the press that because he's struggling to choose between them there will be 4 in the final this year instead of 2.  I think Claire, Lee and Alex would definitely be in, not sure about the 4th but would prefer it to be ******* than Helene.  At least ******* is good at some things, Helene is a waste of space as far as I can tell.

Foxylady x


----------



## Guest

Still can't see why he'd want any of the bickering back-stabbers in his company though!


----------



## *Scooby*

My only dislike about Claire is how she bullied people earlier on        I felt really uncomfortable for those people that she took it out on, especially the Army guy, forget his name


----------



## JaneNewcastle

She's just not professional in her manner.  You can say the same things, without being so aggressive.

I don't rate any of them this year.  If that is the best they can come up with out of more than 100,000 applicants, then our country must be in trouble!


----------



## Damelottie

My thoughts too.

I still think Alex is probably the best professionally.

Claire's awful! Surely, he looks for more standards than that??


----------



## *Scooby*

You would have thought so Emma      Imagine how she could treat his clients      

I actually think the Army guy was really good and quite tasty


----------



## Guest

At least Claire has shown she can take constructive criticism and learnt from it though


----------



## *Scooby*

True she has done


----------



## Guest

Still think Alex is more eye-candy than shrewd business man.  Lee has rough edges and needs to be polished a little more to put in front of customers, but not too much otherwise his personality will be changed and probably not for the better.  Helene and ******* are cut from the same cloth in as much as they are both good at playing the victim however ******* is more softly spoken and less brash. I think the final will be between Claire and Lee.


----------



## foxylady73

Anyone watching the programme on now about the 5 finalists?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Damn forgot about it  . . . Now did i sky + it . . . .


----------



## foxylady73

If you've got it on series link I think it will pick it up.  Get watching - love when you get to see their families and friends, getting a bit of a different perspective on some of them already  

Foxy x


----------



## Damelottie

Yup - my series link picked it up


----------



## DizziSquirrel

We have it on Sky plus too !
will watch it tonight


----------



## Guest

foxylady73 said:


> Anyone watching the programme on now about the 5 finalists?


What channel? I missed it. If its bbc then surely iPlayer will come to my rescue!


----------



## *Scooby*

glitter said:


> foxylady73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the programme on now about the 5 finalists?
> 
> 
> 
> What channel? I missed it. If its bbc then surely iPlayer will come to my rescue!
Click to expand...

I missed it too  Was it good and worth watching


----------



## Guest

Scooby - we are saved - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b00byg9n.shtml?src=ip_mp
/links


----------



## *Scooby*

glitter said:


> Scooby - we are saved - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b00byg9n.shtml?src=ip_mp


Oh thank you, will watch it later 
/links


----------



## weeza82

I watched some of it!!! I was flicking through the channels before bed and there it was and it was Alex's bit *swoon* so like an idiot, I sat up and watched it and slept past my alarm this morning


----------



## Miranda7

Oooh, thanks for that! Just watched it - brilliant.


----------



## LizzyB

Thank you....i'd forgotten about iplayer.

We had a power cut so i missed it!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## foxylady73

charnich said:


> Oooh, must watch this at home later on iplayer (I was at school for several years - a long time ago  - with *******)!
> 
> Charlotte xx


Ooooh, what was she like?


----------



## *Scooby*

charnich said:


> Oooh, must watch this at home later on iplayer (I was at school for several years - a long time ago  - with *******)!
> 
> Charlotte xx


Any gossip


----------



## *Scooby*

I really hope she's not going to win  

x x


----------



## Miranda7

I hope she will win! ******* is fab.


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Miranda7 said:


> I hope she will win! ******* is fab.


 

LOL and that's why the world is such an intersting place, because we all have different views and opinions!


----------



## Miranda7

It would be terrible if we all thought the same! We'd all be in the same place at the same time, buying the same things... 

But why don't you like *******? She's wonderfully eccentric, but is a great team leader.

Who do you want to win?


----------



## foxylady73

I think she's a good leader too and it's nice to see someone who is a bit different, the others rounded on her for that very reason.  Have my doubts that she will win though, got a feeling it will be between Claire and Lee.  Really want Alex to go next.  Sorry, I know he is popular and a lot of you think he's really cute but I just don't think he's got it in him and the only reason he has got this far is by staying below the radar when things are blowing up and by being maipulative.


----------



## Miranda7

Amazing, isn't it? After all the fear that the pregnancy wouldn't progress, here I am waiting to burst!
I just can't believe it, even now.

I don't like Alex's character - he's awfully pretty, but seems very sly. Lee is so enthusiastic, but I can see him ****** and blinding in the boardroom, which is perhaps not the best thing. And I hated the way he sidelined ******* on the car task.

I think Claire is the strongest - she's able to adapt and she's a helluva salesman.

Helene just seems so... boring.

God, I am SO looking forward to the interviews - they really bring the worst out of the candidates!


----------



## Miranda7

Ere! Can we turn off the Bleep function on the word I just tried to use?!

Where you spell out the letter F as eff and end in ing. Ahem. I bet it censors eff now...


----------



## Damelottie

Its ******* to win for me   

I do quite like Alex - no no no to hideous Lee and even more hideous Claire


----------



## Damelottie

What date is the final?


----------



## foxylady73

Wed 11th so the interview episode this Wednesday is the last one before the final.  I love the interviews, should sort them out  

Foxy x


----------



## *Scooby*

I don't want Helene or Claire to win      

x x x


----------



## Miranda7

We should have a poll! Any idea how to start a poll? Can we attach it to the thread?


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi  ~ Where are you 

Can we do a poll 

xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm going to stick my neck out here - I think Claire should win it as I think she has been the most improved and consistent throughout.  Lee goes in fits and starts.


----------



## Miranda7

I worry that having turned down The Badger in favour of bland Michelle Sir Alan isn't that good a judge!


----------



## Guest

From what I've seen on the Apprentice, I don't think Sir Alan is all that as a boss and a motivational leader.  Yes, he has done extremely well, and there's absolutely no way I could do what he has managed but I feel he does foster an environment where bullying is accepted.


----------



## Miranda7

I was pleased that he picked up on Claire's bullying so quickly, and then later Lee and Alex's bullying of ******* this series. He's not done that before - perhaps it's being pointed out to him this time.

It's often the case where people can do the job but they aren't leaders, and he seems to be a case in point.

Thank goodness for Nick and Margaret!


----------



## *Scooby*

I do agree that Claire has come along way but its just her nasty streak that really gets my back up    I can't help thinking that she will treat his clients like that  

x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Miranda7 said:


> We should have a poll! Any idea how to start a poll? Can we attach it to the thread?





*Scooby* said:


> Dizzi  ~ Where are you
> 
> Can we do a poll
> 
> xxx


Here I am 
Are we polling the 5 finalists or after the interveiws . . . . . ( I can add polls  )


----------



## *Scooby*

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Dizzi  ~ Where are you
> 
> Can we do a poll
> 
> xxx
> 
> Here I am
> Are we polling the 5 finalists or after the interveiws . . . . . ( I can add polls  )


I knew you would read this  

Yes please can we have a poll for the 5 finalists 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Hmm just watched the programme from last night and that might have changed my views      

Didn't realise that ******* was the best paid out of the final 5


----------



## Miranda7

You SEE? You SEEEEEEEE? She is the smartest cookie in the bunch, I swear!  

Yes please, Dizzi - the five finalists would be FAB.


----------



## *Scooby*

Miranda7 said:


> You SEE? You SEEEEEEEE? She is the smartest cookie in the bunch, I swear!


Hmm I think she might be in with a chance


----------



## foxylady73

I would like to think she has a chance but got a feeling he will go for someone a bit pushier with the sales background.  Having said that, Simon was a bit like a male version of ******* last year and he won so who knows.  I'm sure the wonderful Nick and Margaret will advise him well!

Dizzi, polling the 5 finalists would be great, thanks x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The final Five it is BRB


----------



## DizziSquirrel

TO GET SOME EXTRA CREDITS OR BUBBLES
post who 
WHO WILL BE FIRED THIS WEEK AFTER THE INTERVEIWS
(before this weeks show is aired)
  ​


----------



## *Scooby*

Are we just posting one or two names


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Scooby* said:


> Are we just posting one or two names


Just one for this week  will do - And the Vote is done


----------



## *Scooby*

Thank you for the Poll


----------



## **Tashja**

This week following the interview stage I think Lee will be fired.  

Hope this is ok.

T xx


----------



## Guest

I think Helene will be fired.  I don't think she is a good enough all-rounder and the programme has shown her to be unable to to work with women, only men. Even she said she regretted getting pulled into the *****iness but she still allowed herself to do it, on more than one occaision too.


----------



## Miranda7

I think Alex won't do well on the interview and Helene will, so Alex, I reckon...


----------



## foxylady73

Going out on a limb - think (and hope) Alex will be fired.


----------



## *Scooby*

I also think Alex will get fired this week.  I think he's inexperience and young age will go against him    

x x x


----------



## Damelottie

*PLEASE READ *  ​
    ​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142538.msg2194049#msg2194049​


----------



## *Scooby*

Have read and replied  

Please remind me hun  

x x x


----------



## foxylady73

Pls remind me next week! x


----------



## Damelottie

Will do  

I'll post again that eve x


----------



## *Scooby*

Heard a clip of this evenings programme and Claire is slagging off *******      

Can't wait now 

x x x


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, I cannot wait!!!! I need to do the grocery shopping tonight as there is not a bite in the house but how could I leave when it's interview night? AAAAHHHHH SO EXCITED!!!! 

Who will go, who will go? *scratches chin, deep in thought*...... Probably Alex, Helene and *******. 

Even though Alex is my tottie/eye candy and he is a brilliant sales man, he lacks the maturity and all-roundedness (is that even a word  ) for the job. 

******* is very capable of managing a team yet doesn't seem to work well within a team and plays the victim card. I thought it was beyond immature and unprofessional when she walked off crying last week. 

Helene is just meh. 

Did anybody else see a clip of Lee in interview doing his "AYAA, AYAA" monkey-cry/motivational thing? WTF? 

Oooh can't wait!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

weeza82 said:


> Did anybody else see a clip of Lee in interview doing his "AYAA, AYAA" monkey-cry/motivational thing? WTF?


Heard the clip on Radio 1 this morning  

Can't you do on line shopping and have it delivered tonight before the show 

x x x


----------



## weeza82

Oooh Scooby, never thought of that! I have never done the shopping online before..... Yay you for thinking of it!!


----------



## *Scooby*

The other benefit is that you only buy what you need and don't end up with all those little extra bits that add up  

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 

x x x


----------



## Miranda7

Go to Aldi - then you get better quality food and can afford the treats and still spend less! It's my top household tip.
You can get their survey-topping face creams while you're there - only £1.89! Ahem.  

I'm so excited too! It's going to be a real flattener when it's all over...


----------



## hbrodie

hello

poo! I am going to miss it tonight as my friend has invited us out for a meal.....I shall catch up on sunday


----------



## Miranda7

Oh no! It's not the same, H. I think they show it on Saturday night too, at 11pm?


----------



## LizzyB

Yay ~ it's Apprentice Day 

Not a clue who will go tonight.

Alex and Claire ~ both obviously good sales people but neither particularly nice, both manipulative and self serving (can you tell i don't like them )

Lee ~ don't feel like i really know him yet.....not sure about him at all.

Helene ~ likewise (although i was rooting for her last week, just to see the back of Michael )

******* ~ i like her but i wish she would stop wingeing.....i think Lee and Alex really sidelined her last week but she missed an opportunity to prove herself and just moaned a lot 

I'm off to do my shopping now.....need cake for tonight 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## weeza82

Don't have Aldi in NI   but thanks for the tip!!

What will ******* wear tonight? I personally am hoping to see the return of the purple beret    I think when she has been team leader she has done really, really well managing the teams. I like her attitude and management style, but then she seems to fall apart as part of the team. Which is a pity.


----------



## Damelottie

I think Helene will go


----------



## Miranda7

I just thing Helene will do well on the interviews. She's dull enough to not cause them a worry!

Hope you're right though.

I thought two would go this week?


----------



## Damelottie

Miranda - did you see the Chat Room thread for The Final Night??

SPREAD THE WORD - PARTY IN THE HOOSE!!


----------



## Miranda7

I'll boot up the laptop especially Emma!


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## *Scooby*

Helen ~ You can watch it on BBC i Player and not have to wait until the weekend 

x x


----------



## *Scooby*

OMG 3 are going        

Alex is one of them


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh wow what a shocker        

She has the most votes on the poll too


----------



## sanjo

I wanted L to win


----------



## Miranda7

Whoo! Look at her n BBC2!


----------



## foxylady73

Not surprised she went after the interviews, just don't think that she managed to convey how much she wanted it.  It's a shame, she's got some really good qualities but doesn't sell them well enough.

Shocked Alex is still there after the interviews though!


----------



## sanjo

Wow - I think shes lovely! & a lovely person


----------



## Miranda7

Alex seems feeeeble...


----------



## *Scooby*

foxylady73 said:


> Shocked Alex is still there after the interviews though!


I thought he would have gone tonight


----------



## LizzyB

Alex is awful and a bit of a snake


----------



## Miranda7

You got that right! He is so sly


----------



## LizzyB

I'll be so disappointed if he wins.....Nick seems to like him though


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What a Great show!
so glad I have sky+ Kept asking DH to pause it as I couldnt watch!
And your Fired ( on bbc2) tonight was hysterical!
******* was the right person to go - 

Alex young at 24  sly and not doing it for me

Helene Still not quite sure why shes there other than prehaps shes the dark horse of the competion

Claire Definatly a favourite to win, but has she got the long term commitment ?

Lee Silly Silly boy, thankfully hes done enough to have his faults forgiven, but I'm worried he wont win - although I would like him to.

~Dizzi~
How will I sleep tonight!


----------



## Miranda7

Who was that comedian? He was hilarious!


----------



## Damelottie

Helene to win for me now  

Something too dodgy about all the others


----------



## Guest

I think Alex would be a good politician - based on the programme editing he was very good at not answering the question.  And what was all that 'I'm only 24' rubbish?! Bleat, bleat, he sounded as if h'e be more at home in a flock of sheep!!

Oops, I reckon Helene will win it now as Sir Alan seems to love a 'done well person'.  Claire and Alex have had a better upbringing (not that this SHOULD go against them) and Lee was found to have lied on his CV which is a sacking offence in some companies.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Miranda7 said:


> Who was that comedian? He was hilarious!


with Adrian Chiles. Clare Balding, comedian *Michael McIntyre* and recruitment expert Rachael Robertson


----------



## Miranda7

Cheers Dizzi! I'll look out for him then - he made me howl with laughter!

It's GOT to be Claire, surely? We're talking the best person for the job and she's it I reckon. I'll accept Lee, too - I don't think lying on his CV was that bad. He's clearly embarrassed by his lack of further education.


----------



## KW33

Lee or Claire for me... Alex is too whiney at only 24   and Helene I think is a bit stuck in her ways.  I still miss Raef!!

xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Lee ~ I think he was embarrassed by his education but come on you must know if you went to Uni for 4 months or 2 years 

Claire  ~ Still don't like her nature 

Alex ~ Could be moulded into an Apprentice because of his young age and he has done well considering he is only 24  

Helene ~ She has done well for herself and I think would be good at the job.

Still can't decide though 

x x x x


----------



## weeza82

Brilliant last night. Who seen that coming    I love this show of the series. All those guys are rottweilers and I would be a blubbing wreck in an interview with them. They are seriously ome of the scariest men ever,apart from karen Brady, who was quite lovely and just goes to show you can be a successful woman in business without being a beatch. 

Lee - as soon as he said "As far as I am aware" you knew he was in the sh1t. But I thought he handled it quite well and with as much dignity as you could in a situation like that, Yes, he made huge clanging errors on his CV, but he didn't try to BS his way out of it once he realised how caught he was. I also thought he sold the biro to Karen brilliantly, the man can sell!! But the reverse terradactyl?? WTF. 'Nuff said. 

Helene - She was ok, still a bit meh though for me. Although I thought less swearing in the interviews might have been more appropriate. I thought it was unnecessary and let her down. 

Claire - jury is still out on her. Undeniably the best salesperson and very possibly the next Apprentice, but will SURALLEN go with her.....

******* - remember what I said yesterday? "good team leader but not great in a team"     I was soo pleased when they were talking about it all last night, I was like "I said that too!!" until DH got thoroughly fed up    I thought she did quite well in the interviews, was articulate, intelligent, but not quite passionate enough. When she pondered her fate as the Apprentice, I had visions of Katie Hopkins from last year. I actually think Alex was fair enough to be annoyed and bring it up in the boardroom, she didn't care about the job as much as the rest and that obviously stuck in their throats. But what has she done to her hair on You're Fired   ? Sloane Ranger!!! It suited her much better long. 

Alex - I'm sorry I didn't catch  your age?    OK we get it, you are 24, get over it (my lovely eye candy   , sorry to lower the tone) I think he actually could be a good Apprentice. He is pliable, malleable, young (!), eager and quite promising. Quite often when I am interviewing I favour the younger, greener applicants, as you can mould them to the companys way of thinking and doing, rather than someone with years of experience who just backchats "Oh you do it that way, well when I worked for xxx we did it this way" and so on. But why so defensive? Is that just his lack of experience coming through? 

The interviewers were brilliant. I love seeing the rapport with SURALLEN, that they just call him Alan. He certainly respects them hugely! And how funny to hear Nick say Bullsh1t and marvellous in 1 sentence   

Michael McIntyre annhilated everyone of them on You're Fired last night, he was priceless and had them all to a tee, absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Mummytoone

Hate to say it but I think it will be Claire or Alex, my money is on Claire. Notice how he has split them up in the teams so he will get one of them.

Dont know if anyone watched the programme night before but hasnt ******* had such a sad upbringing. I have to say I take my hat off to her.


----------



## *Scooby*

Lulu ~ I agree, I wasn't a big fan of hers but then watching the show it was really quite sad 

x x x


----------



## weeza82

Oh, Lulu, I never thought of them being split into separate teams, good point. 

What happened *******? I missed her bit in that program.


----------



## she-hulk

Gawd, Alex such is a weasle - I have never liked him. 

Quite frankly I don't like any of the final 4 either   SAS will get the apprentice he deserves - it'll serve him right.


----------



## Guest

Having just watched the recording of the boardroom (I fell asleep last night  ), I can't believe how Alex interrupted Sir Alan to get in snide comments about *******.  Yes, it's a competition and a 'job interview..' but I think that if you have to put others down in order to make yourself look better, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Mish3434

Got to say Alex drove me mad with his constant going on about how young he is boring.......zzzzz Wasn't sure how he got to telling AS about *******, think he may of been asked but they edited that bit out!! I hope so anyway otherwise what a grass LOL

I'm not really bothered who wins now, but think it will be Clare if her team win and Alex if his team win

Going to watch the BBC2 programme later when DD is playing as the language on there sometimes gets a bit much for a nearly 3 year old  

Would of loved to join the party in the chatroom next week but PC in the hallway so I would get to watch the show


----------



## DizziSquirrel

TONIGHTS THE FINAL ​


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT ROOM TONIGHT REMINDER - 8.30 IN THE BOARDROOM*

     ​


----------



## weeza82

Dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dummmDUMMMM

                         

Too excited to speak!!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Am really excited but out tonight so got it already set up.  Hoping that I can convince the person whose house we are at that we can put it on       

x x x


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lee is the Winner!!!!!!

OMG Fantastic


----------



## foxylady73

OMG OMG OMG can't believe Lee won.  I was really happy that Lee and Claire were the final 2 (I was right!) and would have liked either of them to win.  Just really didn't want Alex to win


----------



## Tiny21

How exciting - been on the edge of my seat!!
I think the right person won but would have also been happy if Clare got it. They both did well. I am glad the other team didn't go through as their team was a bit of a shambles and very moany.  Helene got a hard time didn't she on You're Fired! Felt a little sorry for her but she held her own. 
What will we do now on Wed night?


----------



## beachgirl

So glad that Lee won, felt that he deserved it and will make a fantastic Apprentice, good on you Lee.


----------



## Guest

I actually cheered when Helene and Alex got nished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was surprised to see how dis-engaged they were on the task and bickering pretty much as soon as they found what they had to do.  Claire and Lee acknowledged that they were rivals but they had to be able to be a strong team otherwise they'd both be out.
Good on Lee, I wasn't sure after his CV blunders though.


----------



## beachgirl

I know I did think he might bring the cv up again especially since he's seemed so keen on Clare all the way through but glad Lee has got a chance to get somewhere.


----------



## hbrodie

yippepppeeee! lee won!!!! I am glad it wa slee and clare at the end, I would be happy for either but really pleased lee won in the end


----------



## weeza82

Whoohoo!     I am sooo happy Lee won!!  YAY!!!!

Alex & Helene were so incohesive last night, both are too moany, defensive and panicky to make an efficient, successful team. But I loved the design of the bottle and their ad campaign was really good. But that was a huge error not taking into account the packaging costings   I thought their pitch went well although you could totally tell Rafe had got hold of Alex's speech and made some adjustments, it was much more Rafe-ish    I felt sorry for them though, to get so close yet so far. 

I have to admit I am totally head-over-heels in lust with Alex and have been VERY blinded to his antics throughout the series, but he is yummy. If Alex had a few more years experience and went for it when he was 30, he would be a really serious contender. I think some of his strops were down to immaturity. Lee and Helene are in their 30's and Claire is 28 or 29, so Alex in 4 or 5 years time could be fantastic and have these strops under control. 

Isn't Helene so pretty when she smiles? I thought she looked really lovely on You're Fired and handled it well. She did get a rough time. I was surprised at *******, who seemed determined to take her to task for their rows in front of the whole studio! 

Ah Kevin, little deluded Kevin. How I love you so    "I created the concept and the bottle" and "I'm going to inject some of my personality into the presentation. But Rafe is working with Alex so I won't get to do it there". "I went out too early" You are priceless Kevin, I just want to pinch your little chubby Daffyd cheeks between my fingers and say "That's right dear" like a patronising old auntie who can't be bothered listening to you  

It was great to see Simon back, I thought he was great. Who better to have on your team, batting for you in the final? I laughed at his "Soap, toothpaste, deodorant, out" description of himself, not being a metrosexual   

Claire done very well. I really thought she had it, but there was that one little step that Siralan couldn't make regarding her. I felt sorry for her. She obviously thought she had it in the bag once Alex and Helene were fired. Slightly over-confident maybe? (PS didn't like her hair on You're Fired)

You can totally see Lee being able to work with Siralan. It is a huge aspect that he had never been to the boardroom and had won his tasks when he pm'd. The only negative things you could say about Lee is lying on his CV, the reverse pterodactyl and the night he had a go at Sara. 

Was it just me or did anyone else think of Old Spice and Brut when they were talking about Roulette?


----------



## Damelottie

It was quite emotional wasn't it as the end?

I reckon even Sralan had a tear in his eye


----------



## LizzyB

weeza82 said:


> Was it just me or did anyone else think of Old Spice and Brut when they were talking about Roulette?


Me too!!!  It was so retro 70s/80s especially the naff advertising.

I'm glad Lee won but more glad that Alex didn't. Sorry everyone who likes Alex but he doesn't do anything for me at all and both he and Helene were so moany during the task. Was a good idea with the bottle (even though it was the designer that thought of it) LMAO when Victoria Wood said it looked like the bins you find in a ladies toilet 

Oh poop....it's all over til next year 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## foxylady73

Feel really peed off today that it's all over, is that really sad?


----------



## she-hulk

LizzyB said:


> weeza82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it just me or did anyone else think of Old Spice and Brut when they were talking about Roulette?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!  It was so retro 70s/80s especially the naff advertising.
> 
> I'm glad Lee won but more glad that Alex didn't. Sorry everyone who likes Alex but he doesn't do anything for me at all and both he and Helene were so moany during the task. Was a good idea with the bottle (even though it was the designer that thought of it) LMAO when Victoria Wood said it looked like the bins you find in a ladies toilet
> 
> Oh poop....it's all over til next year
> 
> Lizzy xxx
Click to expand...

I agree with everything you've said.
I really disliked Alex, I felt he wasn't quite comfortable with the truth. He couldn't even admit that that designer had come up with the idea of the bottle!


----------

